# Sherwin Williams Emerald flat



## Rick Smith (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone used the SW emerald flat. If so what were your thoughts?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Rick Smith said:


> Anyone used the SW emerald flat. If so what were your thoughts?


Emerald is one of the few paints that really disagrees with me. Last time I used it was more than a year ago, and I still have a headache from it.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Used it to paint Divine White over the same color in a different sheen (eg-shel). Wasn't thrilled about the hide or coverage, also it had a tendency to run. Nice finish though, much nicer than Emerald matte. The look of the finished product reminded me of Aura matte.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Emerald is one of the few paints that really disagrees with me. Last time I used it was more than a year ago, and I still have a headache from it.


Me too. I don't know what it is but something in that paint doesn't agree with me. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

It wasn't flat but I used satin the first time this week. It was for a friend they had already bought the paint. If they hadn't, it would of been BM. Anyway it was a typical living room 28x22. I cut in one wall and was liking how it went on, came back to roll and it was picking up the cut which was half dry I guess. The overlap between cut and roll never layed back down. Moving on around the room I start breaking the cut at every door frame and then rolling and moving on again. This continued the whole room no matter how fast I moved. And I was laying on a good wet coat, which it did quite well witg. I mean, it takes 5 mins. to cut a 30 ft wall. Never had this happen with any paint before. Now I have to sand the cut area everywhere. Told them to take it back and get their money back. I'll be getting Regal satin to finish. Never using Emerald again, miserable paint. Maybe you have to let the cut dry first. Never had to do that with Aura, regal, pm200, ultra spec, cashmere or anything though.

And why don't some friends call when I've told them, if you need paint let me know!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

All I can do is agree on this one. My hillbilly testing tells me there is absolutely nothing to this product that justifies it even existing, let alone the $70 retail price. That's absolutely insane for this paint!

I wonder if I should trademark "the hillbilly paint lab."


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Emerald is one of my favorite wall paints. Haven't tried the flat, but I've had really good success with the matte and the satin. It does smell kinda bad during application, but no big deal. Don't use it very often, but I enjoy it when I do. 

Interesting to see the previous comment comparing it to Aura. Are some of you really keeping a wet edge with Aura? I don't even try unless it's a really small wall like in a bathroom or kitchen. The open time is just too short. My understanding is that keeping a wet edge isn't recommended with Aura, or Ultra spec. It certainly doesn't seem necessary, does fine letting the cut in dry. 

Doesn't seem necessary with Emerald either, but the increased open time (compared to Aura) allows it more easily. 

We're on a job using it right now. The HO has a close relative that works at SW and they insisted. I painted a bedroom the other day with a medium-dark grey. I kept a wet edge wall to wall just because I could, and it was a change up from using Aura like we usually do. Great hide, and I really like the finish


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I've never had Aura pick up off the wall like this when painting in the same manner. Since I don't usually work solo, wet edge is what happens 90% of the time. This has never been an issue for me with Aura. I have never read nor heard that you are supposed to let it dry first. Even if it does it still looks good.

Aura has always performed well wet or dry edge. I don't want paint to be finicky and across all the BM and Coronado lines I've had success, that's why I stick with them- Performance and Predictability!

I'd give Emerald a try again if you say letting it dry is the trick. But I didn't like how it smelled either.

Also, the walls were primed.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Think I know what you mean. Paints have a time window during drying when they will pull like your describing. Aura's window is very short because it dries so fast. Almost like it's either wet, or it's not. With very little in between. 

I haven't experienced pulling with Emerald, but I have seen it with other paints.


----------



## Atomize (Mar 25, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Emerald is one of the few paints that really disagrees with me. Last time I used it was more than a year ago, and I still have a headache from it.


I hear you! I occasionally suffer from migraines and the smell from emerald is definitely one that triggers an episode. I had a 2 bedroom job a few months ago that the HO already purchased the paint. Sure enough every day I would get crushed with a migraine. I tried opening windows and using multiple fans but it still got to me. I cannot ever use it again for interior painting. It's no Aura but I did get a great finish with it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Atomize said:


> I hear you! I occasionally suffer from migraines and the smell from emerald is definitely one that triggers an episode. I had a 2 bedroom job a few months ago that the HO already purchased the paint. Sure enough every day I would get crushed with a migraine. I tried opening windows and using multiple fans but it still got to me. I cannot ever use it again for interior painting. It's no Aura but I did get a great finish with it.



That's interesting. My sister gets migraines and they are often triggered by solvent fumes. Another reason to avoid oils all together. She got one the other day after we painted with Emerald (first time in a long time we've used it). There was no solvent fumes that day, just the Emerald.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I had the smell of it stuck in my nose all night. It was weird, because there might have been 20 days all summer where I didn't use oil and it doesn't even do that to me.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I posted awhile back about Cashmere smelling like diesel fuel it was just awful. Others posted they never had a problem with Cashmere odor wise. We just used it again as customer wanted it and this time no odor . We also used Emerald satin and no odor but the drying reminded me of the old Everclean crap. Now Emearld exterior I've had very good luck with especially deep colors.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I've heard about the smell of ammonia with emerald. I've only used it once and don't remember. Just poor coverage for some reason. 
I've just used a bunch if cashmere. Wasn't bad. 
The loxon I used was crushing me when I started. I sprayed 50 gals. It got better as time went on but damn! Anyone else have that?


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

This is one of those funny threads where everyone has a different answer. Just ran a gallon of flat the other day. Went on great flowed nice and the finish was so hard i couldnt even chip it after an hour. It was good. For 65 a gallon prolly not.
I feel like theres middle of the road paints that will do the same thing.
I feel.like these really expensive paints are great for vivid colors, or getting durability out of really deep base stuff.


----------



## Joshua1304 (Jun 10, 2015)

PRC said:


> I've never had Aura pick up off the wall like this when painting in the same manner. Since I don't usually work solo, wet edge is what happens 90% of the time. This has never been an issue for me with Aura. I have never read nor heard that you are supposed to let it dry first. Even if it does it still looks good.
> 
> Aura has always performed well wet or dry edge. I don't want paint to be finicky and across all the BM and Coronado lines I've had success, that's why I stick with them- Performance and Predictability!
> 
> ...



Im not sure what roller sleeve you are using but try using the correct roller cover for this paint. If you're buying at sw you might as well get the specified roller cover. Try the contractors series cover..blue wrapping it will make a world of difference. Do NOT use the softwoven or drylon materials they will pull the material back off the wall.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Emerald is one of my favorite wall paints. Haven't tried the flat, but I've had really good success with the matte and the satin. It does smell kinda bad during application, but no big deal. Don't use it very often, but I enjoy it when I do.
> 
> Interesting to see the previous comment comparing it to Aura. Are some of you really keeping a wet edge with Aura? I don't even try unless it's a really small wall like in a bathroom or kitchen. The open time is just too short. My understanding is that keeping a wet edge isn't recommended with Aura, or Ultra spec. It certainly doesn't seem necessary, does fine letting the cut in dry.
> 
> ...


my BM rep says to never try to keep a wet edge with Aura.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PACman said:


> my BM rep says to never try to keep a wet edge with Aura.



That's what I've always been told as well. At least between the cut in and roll. I will do it sometimes on little walls, but that's about it. I suppose it could be done with a really fast team of painters, just doesn't seem necessary.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's what I've always been told as well. At least between the cut in and roll. I will do it sometimes on little walls, but that's about it. I suppose it could be done with a really fast team of painters, just doesn't seem necessary.


I remember the first few times using Aura and going back into my paint for whatever reason. Pure utter panic. The folks at the paint shop told me not to do it, but I couldn't imagine what the problem would be.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Heh, Aura. Everyone does it a bit different. To anyone who's not used it before, I tell them to not even try to keep a wet edge. Reps say it because it's a good, idiot-proof way to do it. You can keep a wet edge if you're quick and smart. It's not necessary in any way, but I know plenty who do it that way. I suppose you can probably move a bit quicker doing it that way, but with how quick Aura dries it's not much of a hold-up either way.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's what I've always been told as well. At least between the cut in and roll. I will do it sometimes on little walls, but that's about it. I suppose it could be done with a really fast team of painters, just doesn't seem necessary.


They say because of inherent qualities of the Gennex colorant, as well as the Aura being specifically engineered to maximize those qualities, that it is best to let the cut dry before rolling into it. (my suspicion being the much finer grind of the gennex colorants allows this because of the reduced chance for pigment flop or metamerism. But what do I know.)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Heh, Aura. Everyone does it a bit different. To anyone who's not used it before, I tell them to not even try to keep a wet edge. Reps say it because it's a good, idiot-proof way to do it. You can keep a wet edge if you're quick and smart. It's not necessary in any way, but I know plenty who do it that way. I suppose you can probably move a bit quicker doing it that way, but with how quick Aura dries it's not much of a hold-up either way.


You run the risk of lifting the cut if you roll into a partially dried paint film, that's probably why BM recommends rolling into a completely dried cut.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> You run the risk of lifting the cut if you roll into a partially dried paint film, that's probably why BM recommends rolling into a completely dried cut.


Yup, like I said- gotta be quick and smart. Know guys who've done it that way for years with no problems, but they all have a system worked out. None of the newer guys keep a wet edge because I told them not to bother.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> Yup, like I said- gotta be quick and smart. Know guys who've done it that way for years with no problems, but they all have a system worked out. None of the newer guys keep a wet edge because I told them not to bother.


But BM has to take into consideration the lowest common denominator when they make their application recommendations. Lots of diy'ers are only going to understand the recommendation to let the cuts dry before rolling. They (BM) has to keep it as simple as possible. Not everyone is a painting Einstein like all of us.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> But BM has to take into consideration the lowest common denominator when they make their application recommendations. Lots of diy'ers are only going to understand the recommendation to let the cuts dry before rolling. They (BM) has to keep it as simple as possible. Not everyone is a painting Einstein like all of us.


And that's why I agree with their general recommendation, yes :thumbsup:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Using semi gloss aura I wipe the edges clean with a wet rag. This way I don't get the pull back and I get an awsome finish. That would be my only complaint with this paint.

If I'm working with select I don't have to because it dosnt dry as fast as aura.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't like sherwin for anything except duration exterior. Literally everything else I get from aboffs.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I used emerald satin today and I have the biggest migrant from smelling among a all day. SW gave me 5 gallons to try. I find it to be very average paint. Nothing to go crazy about. The smell turned me off I gave away 3 gallons. Don't wanna ever smell that again .


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> I used emerald satin today and I have the biggest migrant from smelling among a all day.


Agreed. Most sherwin stuff and paint in general smells. I couldn't stand duration interior.

I've used almost all the paint they make (sherwin) for interior painting. And honestly my go to is ecoselect and super paint. Duracraft or a100 for exterior. Done.

When eco is spray applied right...it's top notch and you can't smell it after just an hour. Awesomeness.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

woodcoyote said:


> Agreed. Most sherwin stuff and paint in general smells. I couldn't stand duration interior.
> 
> I've used almost all the paint they make (sherwin) for interior painting. And honestly my go to is ecoselect and super paint. Duracraft or a100 for exterior. Done.
> 
> When eco is spray applied right...it's top notch and you can't smell it after just an hour. Awesomeness.


Honestly I don't know about sherwin products except master hide and the promor. Super paint imo is garbage. I love the duration exterior. Emerald like I said is average at best. The smell is something I just couldn't do everyday. I'm a benji guy always have and always will be.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> I used emerald satin today and I have the biggest migrant from smelling among a all day. SW gave me 5 gallons to try. I find it to be very average paint. Nothing to go crazy about. The smell turned me off I gave away 3 gallons. Don't wanna ever smell that again .


Like i said, it may be worth using at $35 but $70? Not a chance. But if they don't mark it up so high then they can't sell it at 40% off! (but 40% is $42 a gallon you say? Exactly my point. Not worth buying even for 40% off.)

And It must smell pretty bad if you got a big migrant from using it. Put him to work!


----------

